# F-600 starting problem... help



## PAPS Landscape (Jan 30, 2002)

Our 1989 F-600 gas dump (370) will turn over and over and over but wont start. Even when i spray some ether in the carb... still nothing...??? What can it be ??? Although... sometimes it does start...recently it has just been turning over with no results...


----------



## BOSS Adam (Jun 13, 2001)

Is it getting gas?


----------



## PAPS Landscape (Jan 30, 2002)

*Yes..*



> _Originally posted by BOSS Adam _
> *Is it getting gas? *


yes its getting gas because it get flooded... and you can smell the gas bigtime... like i said... the ether doesnt even get it going at all, and thats not right... it should fire up on the ether alone then turn off once the ether is burned up, if it wasnt gettin gas......


----------



## BOSS Adam (Jun 13, 2001)

Is there any difference in starting when its dry out or when its damp outside? It could be bad spark plug wires or distribuitor cap could be cracked. Try to start it when its dark out with another person to see if the wires or distribuitor cap are arking. See like not getting a spark.


----------



## PAPS Landscape (Jan 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BOSS Adam _
> *Is there any difference in starting when its dry out or when its damp outside? It could be bad spark plug wires or distribuitor cap could be cracked. Try to start it when its dark out with another person to see if the wires or distribuitor cap are arking. See like not getting a spark. *


- Ok... thats a good idea... we replace the spark plugs the other day, along with a new starter... that day it fired up no problems... but since then, it hasnt fired up. Also, I've tried that wire dryer stuff too, but i dont know if that worked or not... but there are brand new spark plugs...


----------



## BOSS Adam (Jun 13, 2001)

Let me know what you come up with after you get the beast running.


----------



## johngus (Aug 14, 2001)

it sounds like you have no spark.Hook a spark tester on the plug wire and check for spark,if no spark at plug,check at coil,maybe it's just bad ignition wires.


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

You need new plugs again,if you flooded it out.You may have a weak coil,or possibly a carb thats leaking down,loading the engine up with fuel.You need to dry the plugs off,or replace them,and get a spark tester on there,see what you got,go from there.if you have spark,try starting it no choke,wide open,from the get go,this wil clear it out of its got to much fuel,sometimes if its already loaded up,you try to start it,the choke is on,it totally floods it out,then the plugs gotta come out once the wet .


----------



## PAPS Landscape (Jan 30, 2002)

i am gonna try that spark thing tom. (SAT) The mechanic at our yard said it may be a coil?? what ever that means... so i will check for a spark, because i dont think its gettin it either... let you know what happens tom.


----------



## jakegypsum (Jan 25, 2002)

I have several of these beasts. Check the module on the fender wall, (passenger side). Most of the time when they go, they go completely. Sometimes they will allow the truck to start and then cut out again. I did have an oil soaked coil do a similar thing once. Fluids from the "Lucas Girling" brake system mounted on the fire wall leaked on to the coil causing spark failure. Good luck. Jake.


----------



## PAPS Landscape (Jan 30, 2002)

Got to my yard this morning and the truck fired right up with no problems, so it seems that the only time we have a problem starting the truck is in the rain. So a guy suggested me do new spark wires, cap, rotor, so we did that today... we'll see what happens the next time it rains....!!!


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Next time this happens spray your coil, distributor and plug wires with WD-40, I'll bet it fires right off. This used to happen to my F-350 on damp days when the temperature was right, moisture would condense on the ignition components and short them out. Just don't crank it so much that you flood it though or it still won't start.


----------



## jakegypsum (Jan 25, 2002)

Ah yes! Rain and even damp fog has done the same to trucks. Reguardless of how new the wires are, I have had similar starting problems during those wet type of days. The WD-40 trick is the hookup for this type of situation. I forgot all about it. Jake.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

some one that i know had a and F600 and had trouble with starting it.There was an electronic box or something on the fire wall or fender on the passenger side he replaced it and had no more problems.each truck and year might be different.


----------



## jakegypsum (Jan 25, 2002)

Cat320, that's the module that I mention in my above posting. These trucks are notorious for that "brain box" to die out. Same type of problem that I have had with several of my pickups also. Ford has had big problems with those ignition modules. Both types. The distributor mount style cuts out the same way. Jake.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Usually the module is a go/no go situation, although I have heard of a few instances where they have caused misfires. I've had them go in a Chevy truck and a Ford Escort, fortunately both happened in the driveway. In both cases the vehicles were stone dead.


----------

